
Ask HN: What is the JavaScript library you dislike the most? - manceraio
Is there any library that has no better alternatives and you have to use? Or a library that was good but it&#x27;s already outdated?
======
janpot
what are you trying to achieve? are you trying to generate some JavaScript
hate or are you looking for something to help maintain or improve? because i
feel in the later case it would make sense to rephrase your question a bit.

~~~
manceraio
I am looking for something to improve.

